# Alten PC mit neuer Grafikkarte fit machen?



## DrMilhouse (29. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe einen alten Rechner, den ich bisher nur für Office Anwendungen genutzt habe und der sicher kein Gaming PC ist. Obwohl ich nur etwas ältere Spiele spielen will, zeigt der Performance Test besonders im Bereich Grafik deutliche Mängel. Ich will nun aber keinen High End PC zusammen bauen oder kaufen, sondern hoffe mal, dass ich eine günstige Grafikkarte kaufen und nachrüsten kann, die für solche Spiele reicht. (Arbeitsspeicher würde ich auch nachrüsten)

Hier noch ein paar Fakten:

Spiele, die ich gerne laufen lassen würde:

Lego Marvel Super Heroes

*Systemvoraussetzungen*​ ​ Minimum
Betriebssystem: Windows XP / Vista/ 7 / 8, mit neuesten Service Packs und Updates
Prozessor: AMD Athlon 64 X2 EE 3800+ (2*2000 Mhz) oder gleichwertige Intel CPU,​ z.B. Intel Pentium Dual Core E2180 (2*2000 Mhz) 
Arbeitsspeicher: 2 GB RAM 
Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GS / ATI Radeon X1950 Pro oder besser
DirectX: Version 10 
Breitband-Internetverbindung
Festplatte: 7 GB freier Speicherplatz

Empfohlen
Prozessor: AMD oder Intel Quad Core mit 4*2600 Mhz 
Arbeitsspeicher: 4 GB RAM 
Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 / ATI Radeon HD 5850 oder besser
DirectX: Version 11 
Festplatte: 8 GB freier Speicherplatz​Lego Marvel Avengers


*Systemvoraussetzungen*​ ​ Minimum
Betriebssystem: Windows Vista / 7 / 8 / 10 
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2,4 GHz / AMD Phenom x4 9850 2,5 GHz 
Arbeitsspeicher: 4 GB RAM 
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce GT 430 / ATI Radeon HD 6850, 1 GB VRAM
DirectX: 9.0c 
Breitband-Internetverbindung 
Festplatte: 14 GB freier Speicherplatz 
Sound: DirectX kompatible Soundkarte

Empfohlen
Prozessor: Intel i5 4x 2,6 GHz oder gleichwertige AMD CPU
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce GTX 480 / ATI Radeon HD 5850
DirectX: 11​und eventuell noch The Crew


*Systemvoraussetzungen*​ ​ Minimum
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 (SP1) / 8 / 8.1, 64-bit
Prozessor: Intel Core2Quad Q9300 2,5 GHz / AMD Phenom II X4 945 3,0 GHz
Arbeitsspeicher: 4 GB RAM 
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce GTX 460 / AMD Radeon HD 5870, 1 GB VRAM, Shader 5.0
Sound: DirectX kompatible Soundkarte mit aktuellen Treibern

Empfohlen
Betriebssystem: Windows 8 / 8.1, 64-bit
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB RAM 
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce GTX 580 / AMD Radeon HD 6950​
Meine Konfiguration:

4GB Arbeitsspeicher
Win 10 64 bit
AMD A8-6600K APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics 3,90 GHz


Und mein Problemkind:
Grafikkarte der ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series

Diese Karte benötige ich, da ich zwei Monitore parallel betreiben muss, derzeit noch zwei VGA Röhrenmonitore, die irgendwann dann gegen neue getauscht werden sollen.

Außerdem wäre es schön, wenn die Karte per HDMI auch den TV ansteuern könnte.

Hoffe ich habe nun alle Fakten erwischt, die nötig sind.
Nun also meine Frage nochmal: Kann man den Rechner mit einer neuen Grafikkarte fit machen für die Spiele und wenn ja, welche Karte? Und ist es dann mit der auch möglich erstmal weiter die alten Monitore zu betreiben und später umzusteigen? 

Bin euch echt dankbar schonmal, wenn ihr bis hier gelesen habt und würde mich freuen, wenn der eine oder die andere da eine Lösung für hat. Danke euch.


----------



## Herbboy (29. August 2017)

Also, die CPU ist halt absolut nichts für Games. Die Lego-Games sollten aber trotzdem laufen, The Crew vermutlich auch. Das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis hätte eine Nvidia GTX 1050 Ti für ca 150€. Billiger ist eine GTX 1050 ohne "Ti", aber die haben nur 2GB, was ich nicht empfehlen würde.

Ein Problem ist aber VGA: moderne Karten haben das nicht mehr, und ich weiß nicht, ob man das per Apdapter zB an einem DVI-Anschluss nutzen kann. Die neueste und stärkste Karte mit VGA, die es noch gibt, wäre eine Nvidia GTX 750 Ti, zB https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00SOXMPJY?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&linkCode=df0&creative=22502&creativeASIN=B00SOXMPJY&childASIN=B00SOXMPJY&tag=geizhalspre03-21 die hat 1x VGA, aber eine 1050 Ti ist um Längen besser. Eine mit 2x VGA hab ich nicht entdeckt.


HDMI haben die Karten aber alle.


----------



## Spassbremse (29. August 2017)

Ich möchte noch ergänzen, dass 4GB RAM heutzutage schon arg wenig ist; 8GB sollten es mindestens sein.


----------



## xCJay (29. August 2017)

Du kannst es bei aktuellen Karten nicht mehr Adaptieren, da die nur noch DVI-D und nicht mehr DVI-I haben.


----------



## DrMilhouse (29. August 2017)

Danke schon mal für eure zahlreichen Antworten.
 Das mit Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten war mir ja klar, aber das ist ja kein Problem.

Verstehe ich also richtig?: 

GTX 1050 oder als TI Version wären die Besten, aber dann bräuchte ich auch zwei neue Monitore.
Mit der GTX 750 TI (die ohne TI sehr billig zu kriegen ist, aber dann wohl sehr schlecht ist, oder?) könnte ich weiter meine Monitore lassen, aber dafür wäre die Leistung mies und eventuell für die Spiele nicht ausreichend? 

Gibt es denn noch eine andere Lösung. Am Liebsten würde ich den Rechner ja eh zum Spielen per HDMI an meinen TV anschließen und zum Arbeiten würde ja die bisherige Konstellation reichen. Aber HDMI Ausgang ist nur über Grafikkarte realisierbar?


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2017)

DrMilhouse schrieb:


> Danke schon mal für eure zahlreichen Antworten.
> Das mit Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten war mir ja klar, aber das ist ja kein Problem.
> 
> Verstehe ich also richtig?:
> ...


 es kann sein, dass du auch mit ner 750 Ti noch einen neuen Monitor brauchst. Die Karten haben nur 1x VGA, und ob bei DENEN ein Adapter funktioniert für den ebenfalls vorhandenen DVI, weiß ich nicht. Zudem ist die GTX 1050 Ti ca 70-80% schneller als die GTX 750 Ti, und das, obwohl die 1050 Ti nur 30€ mehr kostet. Die 750 Ti ist daher keine gute Wahl, außer es geht wg. VGA auf keinen Fall anders.

Und die 1050 ohne Ti würde ich nicht nehmen, da sie nur 2GB RAM hat. 



> Gibt es denn noch eine andere Lösung. Am Liebsten würde ich den Rechner ja eh zum Spielen per HDMI an meinen TV anschließen und zum Arbeiten würde ja die bisherige Konstellation reichen. Aber HDMI Ausgang ist nur über Grafikkarte realisierbar?


 HDMI ginge unter Umständen auch über das Mainboard, wenn es HDMI hat. Aber dann müsste man irgendwie "umschalten" zwischen der Grafikkarte und dem Mainboard, keine Ahnung, ob das ginge.


----------



## DrMilhouse (30. August 2017)

Ja die 750 TI gibt es wohl auch mit 4 GB und dann auch DVI-I und das sollte, lt xCJay ja adaptierbar sein. 

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B013WAL3AU/ref=psdc_430181031_t1_B00SOXMPJY

Wundere mich gerade wie viele 750 TI es  gibt..


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2017)

DrMilhouse schrieb:


> Ja die 750 TI gibt es wohl auch mit 4 GB und dann auch DVI-I und das sollte, lt xCJay ja adaptierbar sein.
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B013WAL3AU/ref=psdc_430181031_t1_B00SOXMPJY


 Die geht aber auch nicht, denn die hat DVI-I anstelle von VGA - also geht auch nur EIN VGA-Monitor  

Und die 750 Ti gab es sehr lange, da es GAR keine GTX 800er-Karten gab und bei der GTX 900er-Reihe es "ewig" dauerte, bis endlich eine Karte um die 130-150€ rauskam mit der GTX 950. Daher haben viele Shops auch noch Restposten, und die Auswahl ist immer noch ganz "okay".


----------



## DrMilhouse (30. August 2017)

Ich habe gerade aber noch mal meinen Rechner angeschaut und mein Mainboard (ASUS A55BM-K) hat zwei Ausgänge VGA und DVI (ob adaptierbar oder nicht, müsste man schauen).

Nun meine Überlegung: 
Kann man zwei Grafikkarten parallel betreiben? Sprich ich schließe meine alten Monitore einfach an das Mainboard an, wenn möglich, denn zum Arbeiten sollte das ja weiterhin reichen.
Dann hole ich mir die GTX 1050 Ti und nutze von der erstmal nur den HDMI Anschluss für meinen TV und die Spiele und wenn ich dann irgendwann mal zwei neue Monitore bekomme, dann wechsle ich komplett auf die 1050 TI.


----------



## Cyber-Wasp (30. August 2017)

Warum nicht den alten Monitor zusätzlich an der TI mit anschließen, wenn sie dann mal eingebaut ist? Man kann an der Karte auch mehrere Monitore betreiben. Sollten auch Parallel funktionieren, je nach Bios Einstellungen. Adapter sollte es für so etwas auch geben.


----------



## DrMilhouse (30. August 2017)

Cyber-Wasp schrieb:


> Warum nicht den alten Monitor zusätzlich an der TI mit anschließen, wenn sie dann mal eingebaut ist? Man kann an der Karte auch mehrere Monitore betreiben. Sollten auch Parallel funktionieren, je nach Bios Einstellungen. Adapter sollte es für so etwas auch geben.



Ich dachte an der GTX 1050 Ti kann ich keine VGA Monitore anschließen?


----------



## Spiritogre (30. August 2017)

Hmm, also bei meinen AMD Grafikkarten lagen bisher immer Adapter bei um alte VGA Monitore an DVI anzuschließen.


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Hmm, also bei meinen AMD Grafikkarten lagen bisher immer Adapter bei um alte VGA Monitore an DVI anzuschließen.


 Welches ist denn Deine neueste AMD-Karte?


@DrMillouse: da bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das geht. Wie viel kannst du denn überhaupt maximal ausgeben?


----------



## Spiritogre (30. August 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Welches ist denn Deine neueste AMD-Karte?


Sapphire Radeon R9 380 Nitro

Hat zwei DVI Anschlüsse, einen HDMI und das andere ist glaube ich Displayport. Die neueren Modelle haben genau die gleichen Anschlüsse, ob da noch Adapter beiliegen kann ich aber natürlich nicht sagen.

Ist halt so ein Teil: http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/ODAwWDgwMA==/z/7nAAAOSwyltZRdN-/$_57.JPG?set_id=880000500F


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sapphire Radeon R9 380 Nitro
> 
> Hat zwei DVI Anschlüsse, einen HDMI und das andere ist glaube ich Displayport. Die neueren Modelle haben genau die gleichen Anschlüsse, ob da noch Adapter beiliegen kann ich aber natürlich nicht sagen.
> 
> Ist halt so ein Teil: http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/ODAwWDgwMA==/z/7nAAAOSwyltZRdN-/$_57.JPG?set_id=880000500F


  ok, die hat laut Sapphire EINEN DVI-I-Port, der andere ist DVI-D und geht nicht für VGA.  SAPPHIRE Technology


ich fürchte, dass moderne Karten neuer als die GTX 700er oder RX 200er eben nur maximal 1x DVI-I haben oder eben sogar gar keinen.


----------

